# Scrap stars quilt...



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I have a mountain of old clothes that I just can't seem to get to Goodwill with and then I discovered this...

http://quiltville.com/smokeymtstars.shtml










So, here I sit at the computer after taking a break from having spent the past day cutting all the pieces  Wish me luck on this one! LOL!


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

What a beautiful quilt!
Good luck with your new project. Scrappy quilts are my favorites!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh I really like that! Scrappy and stars.. doesn't get any better!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Dang, that's cute! And it looks easy too.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

So far all of the pieces are cut, and I've sewn all the plaid 2 1/2 inch squares to the plain 4 1/2 inch squares. Either later tonight or tomorrow, I'll be adding the plaid small squares to the big ones. Hopefully, by this weekend I'll have the quilt top done...but the quilt itself will have to wait until I have the $$$ for the other stuff 

I'll post pictures of the top when I am done if you don't mind


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I love Quiltville! I get a lot of inspiration from her site. Her scrap user's system makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

She has some really pretty quilts. I love her color pallet. We seems to like the same colors and styles.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Well, it's official...I have almost conquered my ADHD and finished a project! Okay, it's not exactly done as I have to save up the $$$ for the backing and the batting. Give opinions, please  

It is a very big deal to me (and to those who love me  ) that I've gotten this far on a project...










In the above picture, it's about 2/3 of the way done without the borders.










Here is the quilt nearly done, with the two borders attached. Don't know what I am going to do with it, but will probably be a gift. A few of the star seam points are about 1/8 inch off, so I am not so sure I could sell it.

Okay, maybe tooting my horn a little bit  but darn it, I am rather proud of myself!


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

Wow, that's gorgeous! I like the colors way better in yours than the original you posted at the beginning of the thread. Good job! :goodjob:


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your quilt is absolutely stunning! 
karen in Indiana


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks great--I like that tilted star pattern a lot!

BTW, Joann's packaged batting is half off this week.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

peacebaker said:


> Looks great--I like that tilted star pattern a lot!
> 
> BTW, Joann's packaged batting is half off this week.


Hmmm...does that include online purchases? 'Cause unfortunately we don't have a JoAnn's around here :grump:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, it's beautiful RJ! I like yours better than the original, you should be so proud!


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

It is BE - OO - TEE - FUL!!:dance::dance::dance:
You should be very proud of yourself. Awesome accomplishment!!!


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

You have a wonderful variety of colourful plaids in your quilt. Really makes it stand out! You've done yourself proud & made me a wee bit jealous! Excellent job !! :bow:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I love that quilt pattern.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, you should be proud, that's a lovely quilt! I like your color selections way better - give yourself a pat on the back girl!:goodjob:

Halo


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

You did a great job!!!! That is a beautiful quilt


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

WOOO HOOO!!! Good for you....congrats!!!  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW That is beautiful !!!!!
You really did a great job !!!!
Is that your porch it is hanging on?
That is beautiful tooo!!!
bopeep


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

that looks practically perfect to me!
it's a great job.... don't forget to put your name and date on it, no matter who gets it!!!!!
:goodjob:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very nice!
I like the colors too. Looks 'fresh'
good job!
:goodjob:


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

bopeep said:


> WOW That is beautiful !!!!!
> You really did a great job !!!!
> Is that your porch it is hanging on?
> That is beautiful tooo!!!
> bopeep


Thank you (as I am embarrassed LOL!) . That really is my porch of my cabin, and it is a heck of a view...Now, if summertime could just hurry along


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Goodness! That is beautiful! I LOVE the colors and the scrappyness of it! What a frugal gorgeous thing you did! You deserve a nice pat on the back and a huge hug!!!! You don't have to have batting...if you have an old blanket you can use that! Are you going to quilt it or tack it? Sheets make good backings too if you are trying to stay on the cheap! I am HUGELY impressed with your work!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the beauty of the quilt, and wow- on the cabin porch..

You do lovely work.

Angie


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I am sure that Bonnie, who owns Quiltville, would love to have a pic of your quilt. It's gorgeous. I love the scrappiness of it, and the fact that you've kept some clothes out of the landfill.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful quilt, I just loves the colors. You should be proud that you now have a beautiful piece of art.......


----------



## IPlace (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

Ruby, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It took me a minute to figure that out. Those are snowballs, aren't they? Really cool. And I wouldn't worry about two points being off.


----------

